# im looking for a quad



## bakerc8 (Jun 11, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2006...hZitem1c0b799f0aQQitemZ120451604234QQptZATVs\

hows that 1? any one got one around ct?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

looks like a clean quad other than the cracks. I will admit those brutes are good machines very tough. here are some in the albany area i found

http://albany.craigslist.org/rvs/1285583212.html

http://albany.craigslist.org/rvs/1282496052.html

http://albany.craigslist.org/rvs/1281854484.html

http://albany.craigslist.org/rvs/1280769394.html

http://albany.craigslist.org/mcy/1277245996.html

http://albany.craigslist.org/rvs/1276291184.html


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

actually I just remembered. my buddy has a 2003 suzuki vinson 500 auto w/winch 50" moose plow. has one inch bigger tires on it. it has mud lites on it. the quad is yellow and looks mint. it has around 700miles on it. he wants $3,300 for it.


----------



## carver60 (Jul 18, 2009)

thats a pretty good deal for that quad. $4000 for a 06 isnt too bad.


----------



## Carlito (Jun 24, 2009)

What do they go for new?


----------



## carver60 (Jul 18, 2009)

hmm.id say close to 6-7000. not real sure. im a can am kind of guy, as you can see in my pic


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Brand new 2009 Arctic Cat 500 4x4
Manual MSRP $6,649
Automatic MSRP $6,849

Brand new 2010 Polaris 500 HO 4x4
MSRP $5,999

Brand new 2009 Can-Am 500 4x4
MSRP $7,799

Brand new 2009 Honda FourTrax Fourman 475 4x4
MSRP $6,799

Brand new 2009 Yamaha Grizzly 550 4x4
MSRP $7,599

Band new 2009 Kawasaki 650 4x4
MSRP $7,549

Brand new 2009 Suzuki 500
MSRP $7,599


----------



## carver60 (Jul 18, 2009)

Arctic Cat = Something that a Can Am pulls out of a mudhole

no wonder they are so cheap. if you want a real atv, buy brp. best one going right now and best technology in them. and they dont get stuck in snow or mud. buuuuuutt are pretty ricey, well into 8 g's for mine...got lucky since my dad grew up with the sales man. lets just say we got a little discount


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

carver60;790482 said:


> Arctic Cat = Something that a Can Am pulls out of a mudhole


LOL
My dad has a 2005 Can-Am 400 4x4, and I'm constantly pulling him out with my 2004 Arctic Cat 500 4x4. The Can-Am is a good machine, but my Arctic Cat has more ground clearence and it spins less.


----------



## carver60 (Jul 18, 2009)

yes, it has more ground clearence. and you pull him out cuz he has a 05. when can am came out with the 07 it had much more tehc and i bet i could tear you a new whole on mine. lol. whats ur max speed? jw.. and i really think a.c has some good products but they need to get some better designers. their styles are from something from like 2004. and dont get me started on tehir rims. uggh


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

carver60;790487 said:


> whats ur max speed?


On flat ground I can hit 55 mph, one time I was going down a hill and I hit 63mph. My dad's Can-Am gos faster than my Arctic Cat.


----------



## Carlito (Jun 24, 2009)

I almost fell out of my chair when i looked at the following ad.

http://autotrader.ca/result/detaili...rt=70&CompanyID=ON20090304104132625&r=ontario

They don't come cheap.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

mercer_me;790489 said:


> On flat ground I can hit 55 mph, one time I was going down a hill and I hit 63mph. My dad's Can-Am gos faster than my Arctic Cat.


ya both of my 2000 arctic cat 500 autos in 2/wd will do 55 also. there quick lol


----------



## carver60 (Jul 18, 2009)

ive gotten my 500 up to 63. my buddies 650 goes almost 75


----------



## bakerc8 (Jun 11, 2008)

ur buddies quad still for sale?


----------



## carver60 (Jul 18, 2009)

llol. no. i meant 75 mph


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

bakerc8;791604 said:


> ur buddies quad still for sale?


who's buddy? mine?


----------



## carver60 (Jul 18, 2009)

i think he means mine


----------

